# Pc lenkrad



## floh315 (22. November 2012)

hallo liebe community ich suche ein Lenkrad fuer den pc.
es solltn pedale da sein.

ich denke so im rahmen ~100€


vielen dank fuer eure vorschläge


----------



## Erok (22. November 2012)

In diesem Preisrahmen bis 100 Euro kommt eig nur das Logitech Driving Force GT in Frage : Logitech Driving Force GT (PC/PS3/PS2) (941-000021) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Lenkverhalten vom FF und den Vibrationen her ist wie beim grossen G27, jedoch hast Du kein Kupplungs-Pedal beim DFGT

Habe es bis vor kurzem selbst verwendet und war mehr wie begeistert davon, da man sehr exakt spürt, wann die Karre die Bodenhaftung verliert 

Wenn Du Dich jedoch für ein teureres Lenkrad entscheidest, sowas im Preisrahmen wie das G 27, dann solltest Du Dir das Fanatec Porsche CSR Elite mal anschauen für 259 Euro : 
Fanatec Gameshop

Das bei weitem bessere Lenkrad gegenüber dem G 27 und qualitativ auch um einiges besser verarbeitet. 

Habe seit ein paar Wochen jetzt ein Fanatec Lenkrad und kann sagen, dagegen  wirken die Logitech sogar wie billiges Plastik-Spielzeug  Und der Vorteil bei den Fanatec ist auch noch, falls mal ein Spiel das Lenkrad nicht unterstützt, kann man sich den Logitech-Treiber dafür installieren, dann wird das Lenkrad als G 25 erkannt lol 

Greetz Erok


----------



## floh315 (22. November 2012)

ok vielen dank. da ich nicht speziell nur rennspiele zocke ist das dann wohl ein gutes mittelding


----------



## Erok (22. November 2012)

Joa das ist wirklich ein sehr sehr gutes Lenkrad das Driving Force GT. Gibt zwar auch Lenkräder mit Kupplungs-Pedal in der Preiskategorie, aber die sind allesamt nicht empfehlenswert da doch sehr minderwertige Qualität. Schaltwippen gehn schnell kaputt, Motorik ist schnell abgenutzt etc....

Da sticht dann das DFGT doch um einiges heraus aus der Masse der "günstigeren" Lenkräder. Damit fährste auf jedenfall sehr sehr gut 

Ich habe es für rFactor 1+2, Race 07 Serie, Heat Online und project Cars verwendet gehabt. Also alles sehr Sim-lastige Racing-Games. Für die Need for Speed Spiele lohnt sich  kein Lenkrad, da die besser mit Gamepad zu spielen sind, wenn man diesen Arcade-Kram von NFS mag. Da kommts ja eh nur aufs weg rammen an und auf den Spass-Faktor 

Greetz Erok


----------

